# Looking to join an ecovillage



## pioneerg (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I'll keep this short: I'm interested in joining an ecovillage (I think that's the right term). A self-sustained village that live like Amish people. How can I find one? Do they generally allow outsiders?


----------



## DavidMD (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd say ecovillages are never fully established because they are always progressing and building. Therefore, most generally are open to people helping out. A lot have visit plans or work exchange programs. http://gen.ecovillage.org is a site to find various ecovillages. 

Also, workaway.info and WWOOFing are two other resources. These aren't really ecovillages but you can find farms and houses that are very self-sustaining and quasi-ecovillages.


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 26, 2012)

i have friend at dancing rabbit and my girl has friend with earth haven witch is a awesome place was their for summer soltice two years ago


----------



## happyearthhomes (Feb 26, 2012)

How do you feel about building one of your own.I am leaving the one my wife and I live at to start one


----------



## pioneerg (Feb 26, 2012)

DavidMD said:


> I'd say ecovillages are never fully established because they are always progressing and building. Therefore, most generally are open to people helping out. A lot have visit plans or work exchange programs. http://gen.ecovillage.org is a site to find various ecovillages.
> 
> Also, workaway.info and WWOOFing are two other resources. These aren't really ecovillages but you can find farms and houses that are very self-sustaining and quasi-ecovillages.


Awesome, thanks for the links. The ecovillage link is especially useful. Will definitely look into it further. workaway.info is nice as well but you have to pay $30 to actually contact the hosts, and it also seems to be targetted towards short-term 'work abroad' type of work. I'm looking for an actual long-term community to live and work in.



happyearthhomes said:


> How do you feel about building one of your own.I am leaving the one my wife and I live at to start one


 That'd be cool but I don't really have any carpentry skills or anything. I'm looking for a village that is willing to take me in and teach me the basics for things they need to have done. Like making cheese or gardening. I think I'll be more of a hindrance than anything at a start-up


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 26, 2012)

www.ic.org has a pretty extensive list as well; some are more things like student co-ops and the like, communal houses, etc., but I'm sure there's quite a few 'eco-villages' on there as well. WWOOF (and growfood.org) also have a whooollleee bunch of farms; it costs somewhere around $20/year to sign up for them. Don't know if you know about the 12 Tribes (interesting 'sect' of Christians); they have farms located around the U.$. as well. What else... I heard someone suggest the 'Catholic Worker Movement;' they also have several farms around the country.

happyearth, where are you currently staying, and where are you planning to move? I might be interested....


----------



## happyearthhomes (Feb 26, 2012)

I stay at East Jesus in Slabcity check it out at EastJesus.org a growing ecovillage/squat in California. We are still debating our new destination


----------

